# Honda and Bike Lovers



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Please post your Honda vehicles hauling bikes!


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks Great, I love both Honda & MT Bikes, I am working on getting another Honda for my teenager been looking @ 08+ Civic Si's :thumbsup:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Please post your Honda vehicles hauling bikes!


No, no, no....you're doing it all wrong. The bikes go *IN* the Honda.:thumbsup:

Whether it's 2...



__
https://flic.kr/p/sZpZSB
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

...or 4...



__
https://flic.kr/p/skaYDz
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

BruceBrown said:


> No, no, no....you're doing it all wrong. The bikes go *IN* the Honda.:thumbsup:


No, no, no....you're still doing it wrong, the front wheels stays ON the bike. 
One thing I love about my Element is that the wheel can stay on. Wife wants to trade it in for a Passport. We only have 4 people in our family. You think she's hinting at something?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## shreddin22 (May 5, 2010)

a little packed on there lol with 2. usually ride with one bike on my rack


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's keep this thread alive guys, If you have a Honda vehicle and use it to haul your bikes it doesn't matter if you have a rack or tuck it inside then post your car and bike here. Acura's can post also as they were built by Honda too.


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

The E almost ready for the weekend


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

Borrowed my sister's Element for a BC road trip 2 years ago....absolutely perfect bike hauling vehicle. As you see, it's pretty good at hauling other important stuff too.

I get to borrow it again in August for a PNW biking roadtrip. Can't friggin wait.


----------



## CDALE SS (Sep 20, 2005)

Betarad said:


> Borrowed my sister's Element for a BC road trip 2 years ago....absolutely perfect bike hauling vehicle. As you see, it's pretty good at hauling other important stuff too.
> 
> I get to borrow it again in August for a PNW biking roadtrip. Can't friggin wait.


God I miss my element!!!!! Had its faults but man could it haul bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice to see another coupe racked up. I have a 2011 EX-L with a Thule up top and a few other goodies on it. Ill have to try and get a pic up. The red looks good man


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I just picked up a Element this weekend, I still need to get the Hitch/Rack for it..I do not want to put a dirty bike in it...not yet any way...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

First Honda...98 Civic DX with various upgrades as things broke. 191k on the clock when it went.

Second Honda (current)...99 Prelude SH, mostly stock. Only 110k on this one


----------



## moore.cute (May 25, 2012)

WoW.. Fabulous installations .... loved it.....


----------



## Just Steve (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

nvm


----------



## vhmpyr (Jul 2, 2012)

I got my bike earlier today...I drive an 09 SI coupe...as soon as I figure out how I am going to carry the bike, I will be back in this particular thread to post it.


----------



## massimopotenza (Jun 9, 2012)

is it possible to carry two 26ers inside 4-door civic 2007?


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

massimopotenza said:


> is it possible to carry two 26ers inside 4-door civic 2007?


You can fold the rear passenger seat and fit one bike but for two bikes I don't think it will fit.
If you're planning on carrying two or more bikes just get either a roof rack or a hitch carrier, whichever you prefer.


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

*HRV and the S WORKS*










HRV with my Stumpjumper.

Spoiler keeps flys off the saddle and bars.


----------



## roscoe three (Mar 7, 2011)

*Love the Civic*

We love our Civic for family adventures. This picture is taken at the top of the sleeping Giant.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

perfect bike rack for your bicycle,safe and expensive


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

I used to fit my mountain bike in the back of my Honda CRX Si. Loved being able to drive the canyon roads and go ride up the mountain. Might have to post up some pics later...


----------



## pedal2dametal (Aug 3, 2012)

wow makes me consider getting an element now lol


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 2002 Honda civic si. It's the bastard child of the civic si line. It's heavy which is the number 1 violation of the si philosophy. On the plus it has 140k on the stock clutch and fits 3 bikes inside the hatch. As much as I love it I see a mustang cobra or a Subaru wrx in the very near future.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> I have a 2002 Honda civic si. It's the bastard child of the civic si line. It's heavy which is the number 1 violation of the si philosophy. On the plus it has 140k on the stock clutch and fits 3 bikes inside the hatch. As much as I love it I see a mustang cobra or a Subaru wrx in the very near future.


Wow that's a big change!
I went from my CRX to a CR-V, mostly because my wife and I just had twin boys and needed something bigger. On the plus side, with a roof rack on top, I'm able to take the bikes when we go visit the in-laws. Maybe when the boys are older, I'll see into getting another manual 2 door Civic or Prelude...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hinrichs3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Starting to like the elements


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

Heres my CR-V. I just installed the Curt #13555 hitch, and picked up a Thule Vertex 2, and a Thule 982XT frame adapter bar.


----------



## Desert_Rat (Dec 5, 2009)

2007 CR-V and my set up.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

I drive a 07 Civic Si sedan which is my main bike hauler, backup, the family truckster, '12 Odyessy


----------



## fshwcrs (Sep 21, 2009)

In my 06 Fit with 175k, most so far is 3 bikes with half the backseat folded down. and 3 passengers


----------



## fragile_this_side_up (Aug 31, 2012)

i've got a 1991 Civic Si with a Thule rack. once i get my post count up enough, i'll be back to post up a pic.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a 1999 Accord Coupe, four cylinder, with a Thule T2 rack. I bet at least two of my bikes are worth more than my car.

I always laugh when I see a Jeep or another SUV commercial showing their vehicle parked at the trailhead while the owner rides up on his mountain bike.

In order to get to that remote trailhead in the middle of the mountains, you need to drive hundreds of miles on paved roads and highways, and I much rather get 30+mpg, a comfortable ride, and good handling; than some automobile ad man's concept of freedom. 

When I do get to that trailhead, I'm not there to go four-wheeling. I'll park my car, unload my bike, take out my tent and gear, and I won't be stepping back into my car until it is time to go home.


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

No Honda Fits? I am disappoint. I will upload some pics when I get back.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

1999 Honda CRV 4wd 5sp manual. I consistently average 30.5 mpg here in NH, I can fit two bikes in the cargo area standing up, plus cases and cases of beer.

I love it! I've owned a Hyundai Elantra, Golf GTI, Mazda RX8, Two Mazda RX7's, a subaru impreza 2.5RS, and a 1993 Accord Wagon.

This is by far the best vehicle I have owned, outside of the RX8, but that's for a different purpose!


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's mine with my Canfield nimble9 on top. It is a 1990 civic hatchback with a B series swap and a decent mod list. It drives like a go kart:


----------



## Azarraga053 (Feb 22, 2012)

Getting one for my acura tl! Soon...


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

My 93 hatch


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

i got to a get rack for my prelude, managed to fit it in the back seat with the front wheel off but dont think im going to do it again.


----------



## Tmandmc (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a Honda Pilot just waiting to be put into this thread....now I just have to take a picture of it! PERFECT! No Honda Pilot love I see.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

ssjohn said:


> Here's mine with my Canfield nimble9 on top. It is a 1990 civic hatchback with a B series swap and a decent mod list. It drives like a go kart:


Did you say B-series swap? As in.. Cummins B-series??


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Significant Otter said:


> Did you say B-series swap? As in.. Cummins B-series??


Nahh, the Honda B series...Honda B engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Really awesome motors for what they are.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's an older picture of my one remaining Honda, a '91 Beat.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

03 Civic SI


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

JMP0323 said:


> Heres my CR-V. I just installed the Curt #13555 hitch, and picked up a Thule Vertex 2, and a Thule 982XT frame adapter bar.


Great bike! I have the same one. Only difference is I still have the craptastic SR fork, and am running SPD's and Nevegals.

And why doesn't Honda still make a 3door Civic (at least for US consumption)??

The sedan is ugly, the 2 door is useless. A 3 door (or 5 door) like the Si that mrmas posted would be perfect. I don't even like Honda, but I'd still be interested in one of those.


----------



## lolz (Sep 13, 2011)

Vtec yo!! ...I wish


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

sprocket rocket + diamondback comp + civic


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Today somebody rear ended my wife's 05 Honda Accord in a parking lot and then hauled a$$. She was pretty shaken up. My Brother is going to try and help me fix it this weekend but it may be wrecked. Oddly enough this will not be the first time this rack has seen the welding machine as it has been hit before.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just ordered a Northshore NSR-4 for my '06 Honda Pilot, I've been eyeing one up for a while and finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

North Shore NSR-4, just installed about an hour ago and I haven't had a chance to test it yet. I will get to try it out Sunday though.


----------



## HondaMotocross (Sep 4, 2006)

DYI01- You cant tease us with those empty rack pictures! We need pics with bikes loaded!!!


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my Mugen with bike in boot....


IMAG0305 by the_lecht_rocks, on Flickr


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got to use my rack today for the first time and it worked flawlessly. I would highly recommend it to anyone thinking about buying one.


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally took a picture of my 2002 Civic Coupe with my Yakima Doubledown 4 hitch rack. Works pretty well


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*3 Honda.....*

...1998 CRV....2007 Ody....2010 CRV.....great biking vehicles! Hitch racks on all of them as well as roof racks.....


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

Put my fn2 rails and 591 Thule on the Mugen tonight.... Bliss in the winter on returning
To the car cold wet and sub zero....


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

loaded and ready for ice on the trail :


IMAG0036 by the_lecht_rocks, on Flickr


IMAG0037 by the_lecht_rocks, on Flickr


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

03 Si, Thule Helium, Trek Stache 8


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

*My '08 Accord Sedan EX-L with my 1Up USA rack (black - to go with the black car and black bike). Ü *

I love my Accord and I love my rack!! It works nicely with the low clearance of Sedan + hitch rack. I love that I can just have the 1-bike rack (which is what I use 95% of the time) that doesn't stick out as far. But if necessary, I can add the extension for a 2nd bike.


----------



## patspet (Dec 5, 2012)

If you're planning on carrying two or more bikes just get either a roof rack or a hitch carrier, whichever you prefer.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Browsing racks as we speak.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The_Lecht_Rocks said:


> Here's my Mugen


Oh my :eekster:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

05 civic Hybrid. Not a good pic though but will get a better one.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's keep this thread alive guys! I recently bought a stretch kit for my rack and I'll post it this weekend.


----------



## konamtbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

*95 Accord*

Kona fire mountain on a thule raceway


----------



## adam kelly (May 5, 2012)

Iv got a Honda accord 8th gen with sliding roof rails can't fault the car or the rails


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prelude with 97 Cannondale M500 and 2013 Motobecane Fantom29


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

chester2123 said:


> Prelude with 97 Cannondale M500 and 2013 Motobecane Fantom29


I've always loved those pearl white Preludes. She looks prestine.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

eatbulaga123 said:


> Where can I buy cheap bikes guys?


Police Auctions?


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

06 GPW S2000, but I don't drive to the trail head with it. 

Bikes go with the Subie.


----------



## The_Lecht_Rocks (Jan 2, 2007)

Malibu412 said:


> Oh my :eekster:


You like Malibu412 ?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

hOlykamOtie* said:


> Please post your Honda vehicles hauling bikes!


Hi ~ I have a 06 Civic 2dr Coup EX..looks just like your red one but dark blue and one of thoes sunroof deflectors windshield thingy on the roof.
Anyway I am looking for a way to haul my 29er. Have you ever tried to flop the seats down and stuff a bike in the trunk? Not very practical but maybe in a pinch it would fit.
I am not sure if a trunk mounted rack is best for me or something like that Yakima on your red one. Corse I'll have to ditch the sunroof deflector..no biggy.
Do you have a sunroof? Does the rack alow you to open it in the up/tilted position?
Thanks
Burt


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 29er and had a trunk mount on the black civic up there. My car is lowered and the front wheel was roughly 8" off the ground. 

Im gonna throw a hitch mount on it and go that route.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

8" egh? pretty close to the ground right?
Hitch mount on a civic? hmmm...didn't even think that would be an option...googling now...
Thanks
PS I like th look of that red one the OP has.....


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Trailer Hitch by Draw-Tite for 2006 Civic - 24763

I dont like the idea of beating up the car or bikes so this is the best option.


----------



## outxider (Mar 25, 2010)

93 Civic Si
'10 Trek and friend's Specialized road bike.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Hi ~ I have a 06 Civic 2dr Coup EX..looks just like your red one but dark blue and one of thoes sunroof deflectors windshield thingy on the roof.
> Anyway I am looking for a way to haul my 29er. Have you ever tried to flop the seats down and stuff a bike in the trunk? Not very practical but maybe in a pinch it would fit.
> I am not sure if a trunk mounted rack is best for me or something like that Yakima on your red one. Corse I'll have to ditch the sunroof deflector..no biggy.
> Do you have a sunroof? Does the rack alow you to open it in the up/tilted position?
> ...


Haven't tried to put my bike inside the trunk yet, but I think it will fit as long as you take the front wheels and squeeze it in. For the roof rack, yes I have a sunroof and it's not really blocking it, I'll take a picture when I have a chance. If you decided to get a roof rack, I recommend also getting a stretch kit because our cars have shorter roof clearance specially if you have a 29er bike. Here's a Yakima link so it will help you decide what bike rack you're getting. Yakima Dealer InfoLookup


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! 
Man I was checking out that "Seasucker" thread and that product shure looks simple and sweet. I like the idea of "flying with bike and rental car rack". Or the simeple fact I'm not confined to one car.
I plan on getting something soon but need to save a bit $$ first..so the research continues..


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Burt4x4 said:


> Thanks for the info!!
> Man I was checking out that "Seasucker" thread and that product shure looks simple and sweet. I like the idea of "flying with bike and rental car rack". Or the simeple fact I'm not confined to one car.
> I plan on getting something soon but need to save a bit $$ first..so the research continues..


Just gimme the word when you're ready for one. we always take care of out MTBR brothers & sisters


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Just gimme the word when you're ready for one. we always take care of out MTBR brothers & sisters


Burt4x4, ProEdgeBiker is good people..


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

96 accord ex, yakima king cobras.


----------



## DavidFr (Apr 5, 2013)

wow great


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

*Honda Fit fits XL 29er.*

Just bought a 2013 Honda Fit. I found several pictures of bikes in the Fit, but the problem is I am 6'5" and ride a XL Setta Razzo 29er. Most of the pictures were 26 inch or a smaller frame than I use.

The seat is at the height I ride it at, I had to do a bit of maneuvering to get it in there. I can lower the seat, but there is no quick release so I don't want to do it unless I have to. With the seat at it's current height I was not able to get it to stand upright.

I was not able to get the bike to fit with the front tire on. The passenger seat was scooted forward a little bit, but maybe with some more wiggling I could get it to fit without moving the front seats.









I think in a pinch it would work. I still have a 96 4RUnner that I can fit the bike in without lowering the seat, or taking any of the tires off. I think I will use that for ease of use, but it is nice to know I can fit my bike in the Fit without too much work.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

I have given up on the rack. Thule helium POS. Pretty much take both wheels off and chuck it in the back.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Honda Element with Thule Ridgeline 4-bike hitch rack*








That's a Surly Troll hanging btw.


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

Used to have a roof rack but switched to a hitch one a little over a year ago...


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Those Rpf1's look nice. SBC? 

Like the 8th gen sedans so much more than the coupes.


----------



## mamba1220 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic...

'12 Civic Si w/ Thule AeroBlade/Criterium and my Stumpy FSR 29er up top! Love this car!


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

akaBrowntown said:


> Those Rpf1's look nice. SBC?
> 
> Like the 8th gen sedans so much more than the coupes.


Yes sir! And yeah SBC... Just a dirty picture


----------



## DocBilly (Jun 3, 2013)

*95 Civic ESi and 2001 Civic EX on Saris Bones 3*

Hi guys. I`m new at the forum, I`m from Buenos Aires, Argentina. My rack is a Saris Bones 3. It fitted perfectly well on my 95 Civic ESI, it fits like crap on my recently acquired 2001 Civic. The worse of all is that the tutorial on the Saris web is done with my exact car on the exact color, but it doesn`t fit that good.


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Bumping this thread!

Here's a recent picture of my r18 with Q-stretch kit. Just replaced the cracked fog lenses, switched to si axleback and NHBP grille yesterday.


----------



## Coastie05 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Mbabinec (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not hauling bikes here but you couldn't tell because two bikes will fit inside easy.


----------



## sastegal (May 14, 2014)

Bought the hitch for 50 dollars on CL, and ordered the Swagman on Amazon, I trust this much more than my hatch rack.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## lashlee (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a pic of my wife's Odyssey with the new Kuat we got last week. I'm very pleased with the rack, thanks to the posts on here, and my anxiety about scuffing the interior is much less now!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## kb2wji (Apr 25, 2011)

I gotta ask Mbab, whats with the lights on the Fit? LOL

I just put a Thule roof rack on my '11 SI sedan. I still have the hitch rack on it though that i've used for a few years. Hitch rack is WAY easier, quieter, and doesnt require wheel removal. Got the roof rack so I can haul a kayak, so I put the bikes up there now also. Still cant get rid of the hitch yet though. I'm not sold on the roof rack for bikes yet. Pictures will be posted in a day or two

Update: Photo's added





'14 Camber EVO, and the '04 S-Works Epic up top. Don't hate on the flat pedals on the S-Works. My girlfriend is just starting to ride


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

2014 crv and my 2015 Lynskey mt29, with my trusty swagman bike carrier


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Road Trip Time Again!



__
https://flic.kr/p/eUscDC
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

BruceBrown said:


> Road Trip Time Again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

All around road trip vehicle.

So far the gf and I have driven to Memphis and Rushmore from Minneapolis. I want to drive to Mexico next year or drive to Yellowstone. We just sleep in the back of the element, never need a tent. We do however need a better packing solution.

This September there are four guys and four bikes head out to WI for the Cheq 40, I hope everyones stuff fits inside and the little 4 cylinder can handle the load. When the wheels fall off this one I want to get a 07/08 with the 10hp more and the 5th gear.


----------



## Coastie05 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Coastie05 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're going to use a Honda to carry your bike, at least make it a Honday worth being seen on!









The dude that owns these bikes knows what's up.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Honda you say?


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone try getting bikes into an HR-V yet? It looks even taller than my 2013 Fit.


----------



## Coastie05 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Kopish said:


> Anyone try getting bikes into an HR-V yet? It looks even taller than my 2013 Fit.


I bet bikes would go in there with ease. I'm curious to see how well they fit.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

I actually did at the dealership. With the seats folded my fat bike easily fit in the back of a new HRV with both wheels on. Have to find time to go back and drive one.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Kary said:


> I actually did at the dealership. With the seats folded my fat bike easily fit in the back of a new HRV with both wheels on. Have to find time to go back and drive one.


Did you have to scoot the front seat forward at all?

I really like the HRV's. I am sold on the magic seats, as they have been VERY useful in my Fit.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

An all Honda household here; I use a platform hitch rack on both.

Me: '09 Civic LX. Nothing fancy, just does what it's supposed to do. 162K, with me putting on 151K in the last 4 years. Nothing other than the obligatory fluids, tires, brakes, etc.

Wife and kids: '07 Ody, 105K. Other than me replacing the sliding door center rollers and the obligatory 105K timing belt replacement madman::madman it's been all good.


----------



## rc mike (Sep 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally broke down. Many years ago I purchased a 1992 Honda Accord, drove it until 2005 when I sold it and purchased an 05 CRV. Really bought it for my daughter to drive, college and all, but once she graduated it was back to mine. 10 years driving this little thing and it did everything I needed a vehicle to do. Carry the bike, both inside and out, carry the dog, inside only and was just dependable. Well over the summer it was not so dependable and ended up breaking down on the side of the road. Fuel rail and $1200 later back running but there was this issue and I knew it was in the transmission. Had my mechanic drive it and he assured me it was the torque converter failing and would run $1500 for repair. That same day I traded it off and purchased a 2013 CRV EXL used from a local dealer. So far, I love this little car. Pics will follow...


----------

